# Orchid nymphs!!!!



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2018)

I am getting an orchid ooth from yankeeman1421 on Wednesday! I am really excited. I have never kept orchids before, and I have been wanting to try them out soon. I am looking for advice on how to keep these guys. I know the basics, just want to know if I am missing anything important. I have the containers to house the nymphs in and I will be setting up a hatching container today. The cages have plastic sides and bottoms, and a fine mesh top, so it has a lot of ventilation. I have heat for them, and I was wondering, how do you keep the humidity at proper levels? I have some ideas, but am wanting some suggestions. I have done a lot of research and have looked at every care sheet I can find, but there is nothing like personal experience when you need tips. I am so excited for these babies, and I want to care for them as well as I can.  I will keep you updated! Thanks!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 14, 2018)

That is nice. I know they need a lot of warmth, that is why I don't have them yet. good luck with your ooth?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 14, 2018)

Thanks! I have a heat lamp and a heat pad, either of which I can use.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Sep 22, 2018)

@MantisGirl13 did your ooth hatch?


----------



## Mantid Z. (Sep 22, 2018)

What volt heat lamp do you use?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 22, 2018)

No, it never hatched, sadly   

@Mantid Z. I have no clue, sorry!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady (Sep 23, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> No, it never hatched, sadly


too bad


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Sep 23, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> too bad


Yeah, I am kinda upset, but oh well!

- MantisGirl13


----------

